# Cabo San Lucas 2009 - El Dorado



## Sailfisch (13. Dezember 2009)

*Cabo San Lucas 2009 – El Dorado​*




​
Nach dem Reinfall in Sachen Light Tackle in Cuba, bedurfte es – urlaubssperrenbedingt – einer mindestens sechsmonatigen (weiteren) Big-Game-Abstinenz. Mein Bedarf an Touren mit unbekannten Mitreisenden, welche von euphorischen Reiseleitern geführt werden, ist für die nächsten 5,78 Jahre gedeckt. Die Theorie „never change a winning team“ sollte bei den kommenden Reiseplanungen wieder mehr in den Vordergrund gerückt werden. Das stellte sich aber schwieriger dar als erwartet. So richtig ließ sich keine Übereinkunft über das neue Reiseziel finden. Am liebsten wäre ich wieder auf die Malediven geflogen, da weiß man, was man hat. Robert hat das aber kategorisch abgelehnt. Zusammen mit Andreas plante er für Ende Februar 2010 einen Jiggingtrip nach Tansania. Ob da für November/Dezember 2009 überhaupt noch was geht? Auch André war in dieser Zeit nicht für die Malediven zu gewinnen, weil er bereits für März 2010 die nächste Tour dorthin geplant hat.
Es sah fast danach auch, dass ich dieses Mal mit Andreas allein zu einer Tour ansetzen würde, was sicherlich auch ok gewesen wäre. Costa Rica peilen wir für Ende November ins Auge. Als Robert von der Sache Wind bekommt, ist er sofort dabei. Damit ist die Truppe also wieder beisammen. 
Alles, was man an Informationen hörte, sprach dann aber doch gegen Costa Rica. November/Dezember sei dort nicht die richtige Zeit höre ich immer wieder. 
Alternativen? Mexico!?! Die Schweinegrippe haben wir mittlerweile auch vor Ort, also was soll's? Ich erinnere mich an den tollen Bericht von STEPHAN KREUPL aus dem letzten Jahr (vgl. www.bluewaterfishing.eu). Cabo San Lucas wird näher ins Auge gefasst. Weitere Erkundigungen werden eingeholt. Auch STEPHAN schreibe ich eine E-Mail und bitte ihn, mir den einen oder anderen Tipp zu geben. Die Mail ist kaum raus, da klingelt mein Handy und STEPHAN ist am anderen Ende der Leitung. Ein absolut netter und unkomplizierter Kollege, der mir gerne mit einigen Tipps geholfen hat. Über eine Stunde plaudern wir miteinander. Kurze Zeit später mailt er mir noch die Kontaktdaten zu dem Boot, welches er genutzt hat. Auch wir entschließen uns zunächst, drei Tage auf der El Budster zu buchen. Am 25.11. sollen wir abends in Mexico ankommen. Das Boot ist leider erst ab 28.11. frei. Egal, gebucht werden vorab 28. 29. und 30. November. 
Wie immer steht mir auch JÜRGEN OEDER vorab mit Rat und Tat zur Seite, den einen oder anderen wertvollen Tipp erhalte ich von ihm. Gleiches gilt für REINHOLD SCHWARZWÄLDER, den ich im Juli an seinem See in Biblis besuche. Fast die gesamte Nacht sprechen wir über die Angelei in der großen weiten Welt. 
Von ALBRECHT SCHOPPMEIER leihe ich mir sein Braid Harness und Ginbal aus, um zu testen, ob ich damit fischen kann.
Nachdem alles fest gebucht ist, vergeht die Zeit wie im Flug. Der neue Job nimmt mich voll in Anspruch und auf einmal ist es November und die Planung ist immer noch nicht näher präzisiert. 
Den Rabatt für den Flughafenparkplatz (mindestens 3 Monate vorher) haben wir natürlich (wie immer) verbaselt. Geschäftiges Treiben setzt ein. Wir entschließen uns, weil der Flug am 25. bereits um 10 Uhr abgeht, bereits am 24. nach Frankfurt zu reisen, um im Hotel zu übernachten. Für 105 € kann man dann sein Auto 14 Tage in der Hotelgarage stehen lassen. Bei dem Angebot schlagen wir natürlich zu. 

Zwei Wochen vor Abflug entdecke ich im Big Game Board einen „Livebericht“ aus Cabo San Lucas von Clubmitglied Christoph Hübner. Marlin selber fangen, lautet der Titel. Christoph möchte einen Marlin allein, sprich ohne die Hilfe der Crew fangen. Köderauswahl, auslegen, anschlagen und drillen, alles möchte er selbst machen. Er schafft es schließlich auch. Mit Victor und seinem Panga ergattert Christoph den erwünschten Gestreiften Marlin. 
Die Berichte sind sehr informativ und per Mail erhalte ich viele gute und insbesondere aktuelle Tipps von Christoph. Leider fliegt er bereits am 24.11. zurück, sodass wir uns vor Ort nicht treffen. 
Auch Dietmar Smrekar und seine Frau Helga sind vor Ort. Dietmar ruft mich sogar extra aus Mexico an, um mir die neuesten Infos zukommen zu lassen. Da sieht man mal, dass sich die Mitgliedschaft im Club lohnt.

Der Vorabdruck von JÜRGEN OEDERS neuen Big Game Buch „Das große Buch vom Biggame Angeln - Fische, Köder und Reviere“, welches ich mir im Urlaub zu Gemüte führen will, um eine Rezension zu verfassen, erreicht mich erst am Abreisetag um 8 Uhr früh – besser spät als gar nicht. 

Am 24.11. gegen 16 Uhr trifft dann Andreas bei mir ein. Wir verpacken gemeinsam das Rutenrohr und machen uns auf den Weg nach Frankfurt. Wir sind kaum im Hotel angekommen, da trifft auch Robert ein. Ein gemeinsames Abendessen, inklusive einer Diskussion, was uns wohl erwarten wird, schließt den Tag ab. Am kommenden Morgen bringt uns der Hotelshuttle problemlos zum Flughafen. Unser Rutenrohr wird von AmericanAirlines ohne Aufpreis transportiert. Einzig beim Koffergewicht gibt es (kleiner) Probleme. Zwei Gepäckstücke á 23 Kg sind gestattet. Roberts und mein Koffer mit jeweils 24,5 Kg werden noch ohne Beanstandung angenommen, Andreas 26 Kg Koffer geht aber nicht durch. Kurzes Umpacken und alles ist im Lot. Das Gepäck wird gleich durchgescheckt bis San Jose de Cabo, sodass wir es beim Zwischenaufenthalt in Dallas nicht aufnehmen mussten. 




​
Das Onlinevisum (https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov) muss man auch bei einer Durchreise beantragen. Bei uns hat es keine Probleme gegeben. Die Ein- wie auch die Aus- und Weiterreise in den USA sind derweil stark formalisiert aber alles verläuft reibungslos. Bei der Einreise werden die Fingerabdrücke genommen und ein Digitalfoto gemacht. Bei der Aus- und Weiterreise hat man alle metallischen Gegenstände und auch den Gürtel abzulegen, bevor man die Schleuse durchschreitet. Weil es kompromisslos so gehandhabt wird, halten sich alle daran und alles verläuft problemlos – ganz im Gegensatz zu dem, was man aus Deutschland kennt. 
Die Fragen auf dem amerikanischen Einreiseformular bringen mich jedes Mal zum Schmunzeln. Den Gehirnakrobaten, der daran glaubt, dass ein Terrorist auf dem Einreisbogen tatsächlich angeben wird, dass er einen Anschlag plant, würde ich gerne mal kennenlernen. 

Gegen 21 Uhr landen wir schließlich in San Jose del Cabo. Ein spannungsvoller Blick in Richtung Gepäckband, aber alle Koffer und auch das Rutenrohr kommen unbeschädigt an. Sodann geht es zur Mietwagenfirma und wir erhalten einen VW Jetta für unseren Aufenthalt. Robert, als Freund der amerikanischen Autos, ist enttäuscht; ich, als Freund deutscher Wertarbeit (in Mexico produziert), bin erfreut. 




​
Es geht zum Hotel Presidente Intercontinetal. Hier gibt es das erste kleinere Problem. Von unserer Buchung hat man im Hotel keine Kenntnis und unsere Voucher kennen sie ebenfalls nicht. Nach über 24 Stunden auf den Beinen habe ich keine Lust für große Diskussionen, zudem bin ich überzeugt, dass sich das alles schnell klären wird. Als der gute Mann an der Rezeption dann aber eine Sicherheit in Höhe von 2.000 $ über die Kreditkarte fordert, werde ich doch etwas säuerlich und mache ihm klar, dass der Fehler wohl kaum bei uns liegt. Kurz noch ein Fax ans Reisebüro und dann ab ins Bett. Als wir am kommenden Morgen wach werden, hat unser Reisebüro bereits geantwortet und alles geregelt.




​
Los Cabos ist die südlichste Gemeinde (município) des mexikanischen Bundesstaates Baja California Sur mit 105.469 Einwohnern (2000), die sich auf einer Fläche in der Größe von Hessen verteilen. Wichtigster Wirtschaftsfaktor des Bezirks ist der Tourismus. Sitz der Gemeindeverwaltung ist San José Del Cabo, größte Stadt ist Cabo San Lucas.
Das Ferienzentrum Los Cabos wird gebildet aus Cabo San Lucas und dem 32 km weiter östlich gelegenen Badeort San José del Cabo. Zwischen den beiden Orten befinden sich hauptsächlich elegante Hotelanlagen. Die Region von Los Cabos besticht durch die pittoreske Kombination von hohen Bergketten, kargen Sandwüsten, hübschen Stränden und tiefblauem Ozean. Los Cabos ist bekannt für seine Felsformationen, genannt El Arco, wo der Pazifik die warmen Gewässer des Cortezmeeres trifft.
Cabo San Lucas hat sich in den letzten Jahren nach Acapulco und Cancún zum viertmeistbesuchten Badeort Mexikos entwickelt, den auch immer mehr Ausländer, vor allem US-Amerikaner aufsuchen.
Der Ferienort Los Cabos wurde geschaffen durch die FONATUR (der mexikanischen Behörde für den Ausbau von neu zu erschließenden Touristenzielen) und US-amerikanischen Firmen.
Am nächsten Tag fahren wir nach dem Frühstück nach Cabo San Lucas, an der Südspitze der Bahia California was ca. 30 Km von San Jose del Cabo entfernt liegt. Man benötigt etwa 30 Minuten. In Cabo San Lucas angekommen, bestätigt sich das, was STEPHAN KREUPL in seinem Bericht bereits beschrieben hat, man muss für alles Mögliche bezahlen, und noch dazu durchaus saftige Preise. Die Parkgebühren belaufen sich etwa auf 1 $ pro Stunde und stehen den deutschen Innenstadtpreisen in nichts nach. 
Vom Hafen von Cabo San Lucas sind wir gleichwohl schwer beeindruckt, - wirklich sehenswert. Vom kleinen Panga bis hin zur tollen Superjacht ist hier alles vertreten und damit für jeden Geldbeutel (der es denn mal hierher geschafft hat) etwas dabei.




​
Schnell zum Telefon gegriffen und Kontakt mit Victor Sanchez aufgenommen. Victor ist Panga-Skipper und wurde uns von Christoph Hübner wärmstens empfohlen, weil er das einzige Panga mit Echolot führt und auch gut Englisch spricht. Victor erklärt er komme gegen 11 Uhr in den Hafen. Dort treffen wir ihn dann auch und sprechen die Details der Ausfahrt am nächsten Tag ab. Sein Panga, die Santi I liegt nur unweit von der El Budster-Flotte von JIM DILLON. Am „Büro“ treffen wir Mike, der hier die Stellung hält und uns begrüßt. Er sichert zu, für den kommenden Tag eine Angelerlaubnis für die kommende Woche zu organisieren. Diese kostet 28 $ der Tagespreis beträgt 13 $ pro Person, mithin schon eine ordentliche Ersparnis. Wir haben nur durch Christoph davon Wind bekommen, die Anbieter hielten es nicht für nötig, uns darüber zu informieren. Laut Christoph gibt es auch Monatserlaubnisse für 34 $. Mike bestreitet das und ich will mich nicht gleich streiten, weshalb wir die Wochenkarte akzeptieren. 

In Cabo kommen regelmäßig Kreuzfahrtschiffe vorbei. Der Hafen ist dann voll mit Touristen.




​
 Die Einheimischen, darunter auch einige Indios, bieten Diverses an. Von Zigarren über Holzfiguren bis hin zu Pfeifen im Schildkrötenformat ist alles dabei und selbstverständlich wird man ständig aufs Fischen angesprochen: „Amigo Fishing?, You guys want to fish?“ Auch wenn es sicher gewöhnungsbedürftig ist, so wirkten die Ansprachen auf mich immer freundlich. Wenn man zu verstehen gegeben hat, dass man nichts möchte, akzeptieren die Mexikaner das auch. Insbesondere die Charterkapitäne und Eigner haben offensichtlich überhaupt keinen „Futterneid“. Sie sind gerne hilfsbereit, wenn man ein bestimmtes Boot sucht. Erklärt man, dass man bereits gebucht hat, sind sie nicht sauer oder Ähnliches, sondern wünschen einem noch einen guten Fang. Insgesamt herrscht nach meinem Eindruck eine sehr gute Gesamtstimmung. Offensichtlich sind genügend Touris für alle da.

Am kommenden Morgen sind wir dann gegen 6:30 Uhr im Hafen und erhalten unsere versprochenen Wochenlizenzen. Nach dem Auftanken verlassen wir den Hafen.




​
Es ist schon ein ordentlicher Trubel, der hier jeden Morgen abgeht. Viele Boote fahren scheinbar planlos durcheinander gen offene See. Tatsächlich folgt alles aber klaren Strukturen und Regeln. Zunächst wird schnell noch ein Kaffee an Bord geholt, dann ggf. noch getankt, bevor die Lizenzen von den zuständigen Stellen überprüft werden, sodann werden die Köderfische an Bord geholt und es kann losgehen.

Victor ist ein netter Kerl, der gerne auch seine Späße macht. Leider stellt sich gleich zu Beginn aber ein Missverständnis ein, welches den ersten Tag nicht ganz so erfolgreich macht, wie wir es uns vielleicht gewünscht hätten. Victor geht – geprägt von den Erfahrungen mit Christoph – davon aus, dass wir (ausschließlich) mit unseren Ruten fischen wollen. Wir haben denn auch alle unser Jiggerät dabei, indessen um eben damit zu jiggen. Victor geht aber offensichtlich davon aus, dass wir ausschließlich damit fischen wollen, und montiert sogleich eine Livebaitmontage. Um nicht gleich einen falschen Eindruck zu erwecken, lassen wir ihn gewähren, was im Nachhinein vielleicht als fehlerhaft angesehen werden kann. 
Wir fahren also zunächst zu einer Stelle, wo es auf Snapper und Grouper gehen soll, freilich nicht – wie von uns erwünscht – in 30 + Metern Tiefe, sondern direkt an der Brandung. Victor montiert einen lebenden Köderfisch und wirft ihn direkt in die Brandung. Teilweise prallt der Fisch gegen die Felsen und rutscht dann ins Wasser. Die Felsen sind unter Wasser sehr unstrukturiert und das Wasser gurgelt nur so hindurch. Mir wird schnell klar, dass hier Abrisse (mit und ohne Fisch) vorprogrammiert sind. Der erste Hänger lässt dann auch nicht lange auf sich warten. Der Fisch kommt aber wieder frei. Andreas kann einen kleinen Colorado Snapper fangen.




​
Robert wirft einen schweren Meerforellenblinker gen offene See und erhält auch zeitnah den ersten Biss. Eine Sierra Mackerel hat den Köder genommen, kann sich aber kurz vor der Landung selbst befreien. Kurz darauf fängt er eine weitere. Die Fische sind aber mit kaum 2 Kg doch etwas arg klein und nicht unser Ziel. 
Nach dem dritten Hänger entschließen wir uns, die Methode zu wechseln. Kurz, nachdem wir die Küste verlassen haben, kommen wir an eine Stelle, wo die Dorados wie gestapelt stehen. 




​
Binnen kürzester Zeit sind drei Ruten krumm und Victor wirft seine Vierte noch dazwischen. Ein wahres El Dorado! Insgesamt fangen wir an diesem Tag fünf Dorados. Weitere gehen uns im Drill verloren respektive nehmen den Köderfisch erst gar nicht richtig. Wie von Christoph und Dietmar bereits angekündigt, gibt es in Cabo San Lucas in diesem Jahr Dorado satt.




​
Im Ergebnis war es ein schöner erster Tag mit ordentlichen Fängen. 
Am zweiten Tag geht es dann mit der El Budster mit Kapitän JOSE und Mate FRANCESCO heraus. Die beiden bilden ein tolles Team und versprühen ständig gute Laune, was für eine Ausfahrt von nicht geringer Bedeutung ist. Nach Aufnahme der Köderfische geht es hinaus. Der erste Biss lässt nicht lange auf sich warten und Robert kann den ersten Dorado verhaften.




​
Wir trollen dann weiter mit zwei „Flattermakrelen“ denen jeweils ein Blei vorgeschaltet ist sowie drei „normalen“ Lures. 
Ohne vorankündigen erhalten wir auf die mittig und am Ende geschleppte Rute, die der Skipper von der Brücke aus bedient, einen starken Biss. Was alle gehofft hatten, bestätigen nach kurzer Zeit durch die ersten Sprünge. Der erste Marlin unserer Tour, wie erwartet, ein Gestreifter. Andreas ist an der Reihe und nimmt den Kampf auf. 




​
Von der Größe ist der Marlin mit den von uns auf den Malediven gefangenen Sails zu vergleichen. In der Kampfkraft dürfte er aber etwas stärker sein. Gleichwohl hat Andreas den Fisch unter 15 Minuten ans Boot gebracht.




​
Weitere Dorados attackieren unsere Köder und gehen dabei sowohl auf „normale“ Lures als auch geschleppte tote sowie schließlich lebendige Köderfische beim Driftfischen. 




​
An diesem Tag können wir insgesamt sieben Dorados, fünf (kleine) Sierra Mackarele und schließlich den ersten Marlin unserer Tour fangen.
Die Aufnahme der Sierras in die Beflaggung hat uns zwar gewundert, wie sich aber zeigen sollte, werden auch (allgemein) Bonitos als Thune beflaggt.




​
In den kommenden Tagen entpuppt sich Cabo San Lucas weiterhin als El Dorado. Bis zu 13 Dorados an einem Tag haben wir gefangen. Wenn man es forciert hätte und gezielt nur darauf gefischt hätte, dann wären noch mehr drin gewesen.
Am nächsten Tag fahren wir wieder mit der El Budster raus und können insgesamt 11 Dorados fangen. Da kann man nicht über Unterbeschäftigung klagen. Allerdings bleiben die erwünschten Marline aus. Die Crew dreht nur ein Mal das Boot und fährt einen Marlin – den ich persönlich nicht gesehen habe – direkt an. Ein Marlinbiss erhalten wir an diesem Tag aber nicht.




​
Andreas hat unter www.windfinder.com das Wetter und insbesondere den Wind gescheckt. Danach soll am – von uns bereits gebuchten – 30.11. deutlich stärkerer Wind herrschen als an den Tagen danach. Weil wir ohnehin weitere Tage buchen wollten, fragen wir an, ob wir die für den 30.11. geplante Charter nicht auf den 1.12. verlegen können. Weitere drei Charter wollten wir dann gleich mit buchen. Es bestehen keine Bedenken gegen die Vertagung. – Gesagt, getan. 
Am 30.11. haben wir also unseren ersten freien Tag und schauen uns die Gegend an respektive lassen den Lieben Gott einen guten Mann sein. Aus meiner Sicht war der 30.11. der Tag mit dem am Abstand wenigsten Wind bis dato. Aber das Internet wusste es offenbar besser. 
Am 1.12. kommen wir pünktlich gegen 6:30 Uhr im Hafen an. Mike ist im „Büro“. Als er uns sieht, schaut er ungläubig. Er meint, wir hätten die Ausfahrt erst für den kommenden Tag gebucht. Wir sind uns jedoch ganz sicher, gerade weil er uns mitgeteilt hatte, dass die El Budster am 2.12. bereits anderweitig verbucht sei. Nunmehr hat die El Budster aber bereits den Hafen verlassen und steht nicht zur Verfügung. Die vormalige El Budster I, heute Fish on, steht aber mit YOYO und LUIS, einer sehr jungen Crew, zur Verfügung, sodass wir gleichwohl rausfahren können. 

Mike ist zwar des Englischen mächtig, er scheint uns aber gleichwohl nur bedingt zu verstehen. Als wir besprechen, wie es mit den weiteren Ausfahrten steht, hört er uns stets zu, betet dann aber immer und immer wieder seine falsche Ansicht vor. Als er merkt, dass das bei uns langsam aber sicher auf Unbehagen stößt, erklärt er uns, dass am Nachmittag, wenn wir wieder drin sind, Salvador, welcher JIM DILLONS Boote in Cabo San Lucas koordiniert, alles Weitere mit uns besprechen wird. Das erscheint uns auch der beste Weg. 
Wir fahren also mit YOYO und LUIS und deren Fish on raus.




​
Die Jungs sind schwer in Ordnung und bemühen sich fast mehr als die Crew der El Budster. Beide sind noch voll motiviert und man merkt, dass sie sich alle Mühe geben. LUIS wirft mit der Live-Bait-Kombo deutlich weiter, als es FRANCESCO schafft. Ob das an der Wurftechnik oder aber am anderen Gerät – auf der El Budster wurde eine 20iger Tiagra, auf der Fish on eine kleine Avet JX 6/3 verwandt – vermag ich nicht abschließend zu entscheiden. 
Der Tag sollte aber trotzdem zum insgesamt schlechtesten unseres Aufenthaltes werden. Entgegen dem angekündigten Wetterbericht hatte der Wind stark zugenommen. Zudem war es stark bewölkt, sodass die Sonne nicht durchkam. Obschon ich einen Pullover mithatte, habe ich gefröstelt. – So stelle ich mir eigentlich kein Big Game vor. Strahlender Sonnenschein ist m.E. dafür schlechthin von konstituierender Bedeutung!
Als der Seegang gen Mittag dann immer rauer wird, stellt sich dann auch noch ein flaues Gefühl im Magen ein, was indessen auch mit einem Bier zu viel am Vorabend erklärt werden könnte. – Sei es drum. Insgesamt fangen wir sage und schreibe einen Dorado. 
Marline leider wieder Fehlanzeige. Erste Zweifel beschleichen mich, ob es denn mit dem erwünschten Gestreiften Marlin für jeden hinhauen wird. Als ich mich mittags mit dem flauen Gefühl im Magen und der Sicht auf das schlechte Wetter in der Kajüte ablege, ist die Stimmung nicht mehr so euphorisch wie zu Anfang der Reise.

Es hat sich gezeigt, dass die Wettervorhersagen hier noch schlechter waren, als man es von zu Hause gewohnt ist. Das mag aber auch daran liegen, dass die Winde an der Spitze der Baja California sehr häufig die Intensität und Richtung wechseln. Die Windverhältnisse zwischen San Jose del Cabo und Los Cabos waren fast nie gleich, obschon nur 30 Km dazwischen lagen. 

Als wir in den Hafen kommen, erwartet uns bereits Salvador. Er hat für die kommenden Tage alles geklärt und uns einen Ausdruck mit den weiteren Tagen mitgebracht. – Mit dem Mann kann man arbeiten … 

Am 2.12. ist dann wieder ein Tag frei. Pflichtschuldigst lese ich die Dissertation meines Gerichtsdirektors, DR. CARSTEN SCHÜTZ, „Der ökonomisierte Richter“. Die Arbeit befasst sich mit der richterlichen Unabhängigkeit, welche im Studium und der übrigen Ausbildung kaum eine Rolle spielt. Es kann aber nichts schaden, wenn man die theoretischen Hintergründe der eigenen Position vertieft. Die Arbeit von CARSTEN SCHÜTZ bietet dazu eine gute Gelegenheit. Viele seiner Ausführungen können mich Überzeugen, einzig mit seiner Darstellung der Gewaltenteilung bin ich nur bedingt einverstanden. – Es gilt der alte Grundsatz: „Zwei Juristen, drei Meinungen!“ Die Diskussionen nach der Rückkehr versprechen spannend zu werden …


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cabo San Lucas 2009 - El Dorado*

Schließlich geht es am 3.12. wieder mit der El Budster raus. Der Wind hat sich gelegt, keine Wolke am Himmel, einem tollen Angeltag sollte nichts entgegenstehen. Die Stimmung ist gut. Die Bisse bleiben an diesem Tag aber zunächst aus. Bis 9 Uhr hat sich nichts getan. Als alter Skeptiker mit dem Motto „Optimismus ist nur ein Mangel an Information!“ kommen mir wieder ernsthafte Bedenken gegen das angestrebte Klassenziel – Gestreiften Marlin für jeden. 
Gegen 9:30 Uhr stellt sich dann aber eines der Highlights unserer Reise ein. Nicht weit von unserem Boot entfernt tauchen Buckelwale auf. Der Skipper weist uns darauf hin und wir schauen in die entsprechende Richtung. Ich überlege kurz, ob ich zur Kamera greifen soll, denke aber dann, dass der Spuk eh gleich vorbei sein wird. Wie sich im Nachhinein herausstellt, hatte Robert bzgl. der Videokamera dieselben Gedanken. Wir beobachten also die Wale. Kurze Zeit später schraubt sich einer der Kolosse voll aus dem Wasser. Ein atemberaubender Anblick. Sowohl Robert als auch ich verfluchen unsere Entscheidung, die Kameras nicht in der Hand genommen zu haben. Die Wale zeigen sich noch einige Male an der Oberfläche und schlagen mit der Schwanzflosse durchs Wasser. In voller Länge springt aber keiner mehr aus dem Wasser. 
Ein tolles Erlebnis, welches wir gleichsam als Beifang dort erleben durften.
















​
Der Verlauf des Tages sollte sich positiv fortsetzen. Nach den ersten beiden Dorados, welche sich auf unsere Lures gestürzt hatten, erblickte die Crew einen Marlin an der Oberfläche. Zunächst habe ich das als „Motivationsmaßnahme“ abgetan, weil ich nichts erkennen konnte. Doch dann sehe auch ich den Marlin. Später stellt sich heraus – oh Wunder – auf der Brücke kann man die Marline, aufgrund der höheren Stellung, viel besser erkennen.




​
Geschäftiges treiben setzt ein. Jetzt sollte sich das herausstellen, was mir REINHOLD SCHWARZWÄLDER vor der Reise mit auf den Weg gegeben hatte. Er sagte: „Verlass Dich mal ruhig auf die Crew, die Mexikaner sind sehr gute Fischer!“ – Recht hat er. Kapitän und Mate harmonierten in dieser Situation grandios. Der Skipper brachte das Boot blitzschnell in eine Position, von der der Mate den Marlin anwerfen konnte. FRANCESCO brachte die vorbereitete Live-Bait-Rute umgehend aus und zog dem Marlin den Köderfisch quasi direkt vors Maul. 
Wir erwarteten nun natürlich, dass dieser sofort zuschlagen würde – aber Fehlanzeige. Den Marlin interessiert der Köder gar nicht. Drei Mal ignoriert er ihn. Robert und ich hatten die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben. Doch – warum auch immer – beim vierten Mal attackiert der Marlin den Köderfisch, wendet und dreht schließlich ab. Anhieb gesetzt und der Spaß kann beginnen. Robert übernimmt den Drill, nachdem ich zuvor bereits einen Dorado gefangen hatte. Es versteht sich von selbst, dass Andreas, welcher „seinen“ Marlin bereits gefangen hatte, zugunsten von mir und Robert in Sachen Marlin verzichtet. 
Nach kaum mehr als 15 Minuten hat Robert den Fisch ans Boot gebracht. Der Fisch wird getagt und darf nach einem Erinnerungsfoto wieder zurück in sein Element. 










​
Die Leistung der Crew kann an dieser Stelle nicht hoch genug bewertet werden. Ohne sie hätten wir den Marlin nie und nimmer gefangen. Insoweit unterscheidet sich die Fischerei in Cabo San Lucas doch deutlich von der auf den Malediven, wo der Anteil, den der Angler am Erfolg hat, deutlich höher ist als hier. 
Andreas fängt an diesem Tag auch noch einen Dorado und ich bin guter Hoffnung, dass ich in den ausstehenden Tagen auch noch zu „meinem“ Marlin kommen werde, um auch den Haken hinter die Spezies Gestreifter Marlin setzen zu können.

Am nächsten Tag (4.12.) sind wir wieder mit der El Budster draußen. Wir bekommen wieder einiges geboten. Delfine tauchen auf, sind aber nicht so „springfreudig“ wie ihre Artgenossen auf den Malediven. Gleichwohl auch hier ein erhabener Anblick.




​
Die Beißfreude sowohl der Marline als auch der Dorados scheint an diesem Tag zunächst etwas eingeschränkt. Der Seegang ist auch etwas rauer. Wir schleppen ausschließlich (Plastik-) Lures. Mein Vertrauen in Köder mit Fischstücken respektive getrollte tote Köderfische ist höher, gleichwohl vertraue ich auf die Erfahrung der Crew, welche weiß, was sie tut. 
Bis 10 Uhr hat sich noch nichts getan, doch dann haut es den linken Auslegerclip raus und die dazugehörige Rute ist sofort krumm. Ich nehme die Rute aus dem Rutenhalter und hoffe, dass es er erwünschte Marlin ist. Der straffe Zug auf der Rute lässt mich hoffen, gesehen habe ich aber meinen Gegner noch nicht. Doch dann kommen die erlösenden Worte vom Skipper „Marlin“ sagt er und meine Aufregung steigt. – Jetzt nur den Fisch nicht wieder verlieren. Von der Kampfkraft ist er mit den Maledivensails durchaus vergleichbar, wenngleich tendenziell etwas stärker. Nach ca. 15 Minuten ist auch mein erster Marlin am Boot, wird getagt und nach einem Erinnerungsfoto wieder releast. – Mission accomplished!










​
Der Tag sollte aber noch nicht zu Ende sein. Drei Dorados sollten dem Marlin noch folgen. Zudem bescherte uns noch eine kleine Schule von „Babymarlinen“ etwas Aufregung, als wir weiter die Lures geschleppt haben. Bei genauer Betrachtung des Schleppbildes erkannten wir, dass Flossen und teilweise auch Schwerter zu sehen waren. – Alles nicht wirklich groß, aber deutlich erkennbar. Auch die Auslegerclips hat es rausgerissen, hängen bleiben wollte aber zunächst nichts. Jeder hatte eine Rute in der Hand, die Banditos ließen sich aber nicht überlisten. Doch dann ist bei Andreas einer hängen geblieben. Beim ersten Sprung dachten wir es sei ein Wahoo. Widerstand leistet der doch übersichtliche Fisch nicht. Erst am Boot erkennen wir, dass es ein kleiner Gestreifter Marlin ist. Wir hätten ihn ja gerne umgedeutet in einen Spearfish, aber die Fotos sind doch eindeutig.










​
Das Gelächter war dann auch groß, als wir den Zwerg nach dem Fototermin releast haben. Der Skipper meinte, es wären mindestens drei Halbstarke gewesen, welche zwischen den Lures waren. Eine gelungene Abwechslung. Ob wir uns über einen solchen „Babymarlin“ auch als ersten Gestreiften ebenso gefreut hätten. - Ich wage es zu bezweifeln. Aber jetzt, nachdem die Mission erfüllt war, hatten wir unseren Spaß mit dem Lüdden. Betrachtet man sich die Größe des Lures, kann man sich des Eindrucks einer gewissen suizidalen Veranlagung des Zwergs nicht erwehren, es sei denn, er wollte sich paaren.




​
In den kommenden beiden Tagen sind wir dann nicht aus dem Hafen nach rechts in den Pazifik abgebogen, sondern haben Kurs auf die Cortezsee genommen. Wir wollten versuchen noch andere Fischarten, namentlich Rooster – welche aber in guten Größen nach Aussage der Crew erst ab April zu fangen sind – und Wahoo und Co zu fangen. Trotz aller Bemühungen haben wir aber keinen Erfolg. Nur ein Mal tauchen zwei Wahoos auf, aber ausgerechnet zu dem Zeitpunkt, als es mit Livebait auf Dorados ging. Sie habe die Köder auch genommen, allerdings die Monovorfächer mit ihren messerscharfen Zähnen mit nur einem Biss gekappt. Es waren keine Riesen, aber sie hätten den Urlaub abgerundet. 
Auf die Dorados fischen wir mit dem leichten Gerät und Stationärrollen. Das macht richtig Laune und ist eine schöne Abwechslung zum Trolling. Wenn man beim Schleppen einen Doradobiss erhält, stoppt man und bringt die Köder aus. Man lässt den Köderfisch sich vom Boot entfernen und behält die Schnur in der Hand. Bei einem Biss nehmen die Dorados sehr schnell Schnur, dann einfach schnell den Bügel umlegen und den Anhieb setzen und schon kann der Drill beginnen. Doppel- und auch Trippledrills sind keine Seltenheit.




​
Sodann hatten wir uns nochmals einen Tag Auszeit gegönnt. Für den letzten Tag waren wir wieder für die Fish on von YOYO und LUIS gebucht. Die El Budster war verbucht und wir waren der Auffassung die Jungs hätten eine weitere Chance verdient. – Zu Recht, wie sich zeigen sollte. 
Bei herrlichem Wetter ging es am 8.12. aus dem Hafen. Wir hatten die „Erkennungsfelsen“ von Cabo San Lucas noch kaum verlassen, da stellten sich die ersten Doradobisse ein.




​
Wir hatten zwar eigentlich genug Dorados gefangen, den Jungs ging es aber darum, nachdem wir beim letzten Mal insgesamt nur einen Dorado an Bord gebracht hatten, überhaupt erstmal einige Fische ins Boot zu bekommen. Das konnte man ihnen natürlich nicht verdenken. 
Nach ca. 1 ½ Stunden drehten wir dann ab in Richtung Norden, wo wir in den vergangen Tagen die Marline gefangen hatten. Wir schleppten dabei zwei tote Köderfische und drei Lures. Einen der Köderfische führten wir direkt am Boot. Mit einem Gummi wurde die Schnur am Boot befestigt und dahinter wurde dann eine ca. 6 m lange Schlaufe gelegt. Wenn ein Fisch den Köder attackiert, schlägt das Gummi raus und der Fisch hat die Möglichkeit den Köder zu schlucken. Mit dieser Variante fangen wird dann auch den vierten Marlin unserer Tour, welchen ich wieder drillen durfte.




​
Kurze Zeit später kommt auch Robert zu seinem zweiten Marlindrill. Diesen Marlin hatte er selbst im Wasser ausgemacht, bevor ihn die Crew dann angefahren und angeworfen hat. Soweit ich es bewerten kann, war es der größte Marlin unserer Tour. Beim „Wiren“ klingt er sich aber leider aus, sodass wir nur ein Bild im Sprung haben.




​


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cabo San Lucas 2009 - El Dorado*

Andreas kommt schließlich noch zu seinem dritten Billfish dieser Reise. Der zunächst als Marlin vermutete letzte Schwertträger unserer Reise entpuppt sich allerdings bei genauerem Hinsehen als Sailfish. Auch insoweit lasse ich es lieber offen, ob wir uns über den am Anfang unserer Reise ebenso gefreut hätten, wie an dieser Stelle. Sails kommen hier deutlich weniger vor als etwa auf den Malediven. Der „Leitfisch“ in Cabo San Lucas ist der Gestreifte Marlin und zu anderen Zeiten der Rooster, auch Blaue Marline werden gefangen aber bei Weitem nicht in den Mengen wie die Gestreiften.




​
Lustig wurde es auch, als sich eine Möwe an unseren geschleppten Bonitostreifen zu schaffen machte. Das Gejohle der Crew hat sie völlig unbeeindruckt gelassen und sie attackierte mehrfach den Köder, welchen wir dann aus dem Wasser genommen haben, um den Vogel nicht zu haken.




​
Beim Einlaufen in den Hafen gab es immer gleich mehrere Spektakel. Zunächst kamen die Pelikane und Fregattvögel in rauen Mengen und kämpften um die übrig gebliebenen Köderfische.




​
Dabei holen sie einem den Fisch teilweise auch aus der Hand.




​
Eine Attraktion der besonderen Art ist dann noch Jose, der Hafen Seelöwe. Er tummelt sich die meiste Zeit im Hafenbecken zwischen den Booten und wird von den Crews verwöhnt. Er ist sogar dressiert und holt einen auf das Heck gelegten Köderfisch mit einem Sprung vom Boot. Als uns Jose das erste Mal besucht hat, hat Robert einen gehörigen Schreck bekommen. Sehr zur Erheiterung der Crew. 




​
Wenn man dann angelegt hat, komme die ganz dreisten Pelikane und überzeugen sich, dass tatsächlich kein Fisch mehr in der Köderbox ist, bevor sie sich verabschieden. 




​
Scheu vor dem Menschen haben sie dabei offensichtlich nicht mehr.




​
Als Fazit bleibt festzuhalten, dass jeder seinen erhofften Gestreiften Marlin fangen konnte. Es waren mit Abstand nicht so viele, wie sie STEPHAN KREUPL im Jahr davor fangen konnte, gleichwohl aber waren wir sehr zufrieden. Nach Auskunft von JÜRGEN OEDER war El Ninio schuld, dass die Marline noch nicht in größerer Anzahl vorhanden waren. Dafür haben uns die Dorados nicht im Stich gelassen. Für uns entpuppte sich Los Cabos als El Dorado.

	Tight lines
*KAI JENDRUSCH, *
	im Dezember 2009


----------



## story300 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cabo San Lucas 2009 - El Dorado*

Super Bericht ( sind wir ja auch nicht anders von dir gewohnt  ) 
Vielen Dank dafür Kai. #6

Da habt Ihr ja einen schönen Urlaub verlebt und ich bereuhe es wirklich sehr das ich es zeitlich nicht einplanen konnte.

Und Andreas kann ja wiedermal ein besonderen Fang verbuchen 

Wer von euch , konnte seinen Marlin schon ganz alleine stemmen und für das Fotos auch noch ganz alleine präsentieren  






Wie gesagt super Bericht und danke für die tollen BIlder.

Hoffe das es im kommenden Jahr mal wieder eine 4er Gruppe im November/Dezember geben wird.

Gruß André


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cabo San Lucas 2009 - El Dorado*

Klasse Bericht - wie immer wenn Kai unterwegs war!
Super!!


----------



## ThomasL (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cabo San Lucas 2009 - El Dorado*

Hallo Kai

Super Bericht und tolle Bilder#6


----------



## Jetblack (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cabo San Lucas 2009 - El Dorado*

Wunderschöner Bericht ...warum tu ich mir das eigentlich immer wieder an, und lese sowas ... das schürt doch nur das Fernweh!

Danke


----------



## Schulle01 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cabo San Lucas 2009 - El Dorado*

Schöne Fische, klasse Bilder und super geschrieben.
Petri


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cabo San Lucas 2009 - El Dorado*

Hallo Namensvetter!

Vielen Dank für den klasse Bericht #6


----------



## FalkenFisch (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cabo San Lucas 2009 - El Dorado*

Endlich mal wieder ein Reisebericht hier im Forum:m.

Besten Dank Kai, hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht zu lesen. 

Hoffentlich komme ich auch bald mal wieder zum Schreiben (Sch .... Finanzkrise)


----------



## Marlin1 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cabo San Lucas 2009 - El Dorado*

Grüß dich Kai und welcome back im Schmudellwetter !

Da relativiert sich das frische Cabo San Lucas Wetter doch gleich wieder !?

Top Bericht wie immer von dir, obwohl ihr etwas Pech bei der Ausbeute und vor allen Dingen der Fischartenanzahl hattet.

Aber alles in allem doch ein echtes El Dorado. :vik:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fängen, einen gestreifen Marlin  in der Größe hatte ich auch noch nicht
 gesehen. Das habt ihr doch, bei allen Wiedrigkeiten, wieder sehr gut hinbekommen.

Auch das ihr etwas mehr als nur das Meer und die Fische gesehen habt, ist bei so einer Traumreise wirklich wichtig.  

Beste Grüße
Reinhold

P.S.
 Bei all deinen ehrlichen First Class Reiseberichten, Weiß ich  schon gar nicht mehr wie ich das noch loben soll ?


----------



## Klaus1234 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cabo San Lucas 2009 - El Dorado*

Besten Dank für diesen tollen Bericht mit den super Fotos!!!!


----------



## Dart (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cabo San Lucas 2009 - El Dorado*

Wie gewohnt ein super Bericht mit tollen Bildern, thx.#6
Mir gefällt insbesondere das Bild mit dem Babymarlin, so etwas sieht man nicht alle Tage.
Wie alt ist ein Marlin dieser Größe wohl, erreicht er das Format schon noch einem Jahr?
LG, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## saily (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cabo San Lucas 2009 - El Dorado*

Servus Kai,

lange nix gelesen...!

Herzlichen Dank für deinen erstklassigen Reisebericht und deine mitreissenden Beschreibungen. Hat echt Freude gemacht beim Lesen und war nicht nur kurzweilig sondern auch sehr informativ.#6

Manno... ich muß unbedingt auch wieder raus aufs blaue
Meer:k

Du kennst ja jetzt schon Acapulco und Cabo San Lucas in Mexico - was hat dir denn besser gefallen bzw. wo fandest du die Fischerei und das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis besser?

LG und TL

Franz


----------



## ullsok (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cabo San Lucas 2009 - El Dorado*

Hallo Kai,
super Bericht und klasse Bilder#6#6#6


----------



## Tortugaf (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cabo San Lucas 2009 - El Dorado*

Hey Kai.

Schöner u. ausführlicher Bericht. #6

  Zum Fischen ist Mexico immer eine Reise wert. Ich war leider noch nicht dort oben, aber mit etwas Glück schaffe ich das auch noch mal.

  G. Tortugaf


----------



## heiko25 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cabo San Lucas 2009 - El Dorado*

hi

Einfach nur himmlisch dieser erstklassige Bericht. Da fängt es glatt an in dne Fingern zu jucken

mfg


----------

